# Western Flyer ID Needed



## thepontiacman (May 27, 2020)

Just got a Western Flyer Bicycle that has 26" tires, banana seat, chopper style handlebars, .need to know when it was made and any info about it.
MOR 2034, 90979, this is stamped under the bottom near pedals. Has a metal badge that is riveted on the front.
Full fenders.
Any help is appreciated.

thepontiacman@yahoo.com








Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

I have a '65 made like it. OG WF tires are like 26" & skinny like 1.75. Look up Murray serial #s. Mine were located on the left rear drop out so yours could be older. From Google I think this frame style started in '59 and Murray built.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

http://www.nostalgic.net/1959-western-flyer-custom just a general idea of what they look like complete but customized some


----------



## thepontiacman (May 27, 2020)

Has 26x1.95 tires, has 50-559 on tires.
Rear rim has M.O mfg co. On edge, and Excel mark IV in center.
Will see if I find any other markings.
Thanks for the info



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

thepontiacman said:


> Has 26x1.95 tires, has 50-559 on tires.
> Rear rim has M.O mfg co. On edge, and Excel mark IV in center.
> Will see if I find any other markings.
> Thanks for the infoView attachment 1201917
> ...



Yep you are right on the tire size. Mine had the same OG Western Flyer tires in that size (dry rotted but held air with WF tubes). Does the back of your head tube have a little winged bar going horizontal from left to right? Mine does so I know it was supposed to have a tank/light.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

What mine was supposed to look like being a '65 but it was missing everything but OG tires and rims which are also Mark IV hubs with a new departure brake iirc


----------



## thepontiacman (May 28, 2020)

I don't see any brackets to mount anything. 
There is a small bush button switch near the hand grip on right handlebar. 
The rear of the frame is more rounded right behind where the wheel bolts on. Not sure what that means.
The chain can be seen from the side as the frame ends right before this.
Your frame looks more pointed extending past the chain.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepontiacman (May 29, 2020)

What years did they use the western Flyer badge like the one on this bike?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepontiacman (Jun 15, 2020)

Can't believe that nobody can help me figure out when this bike was made. 
Thought for sure the numbers and badge style would narrow it down. 
I think some parts might have been added but frame ought to tell when it was made.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 15, 2020)

That sissy bar cleaned up is worth more then the bike. Post a pic of the sissy bar please.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 15, 2020)

It does not appear to be Murray made. The bridge on the seat stays does not look Murray made.


----------

